# Five Nights at Freddy's



## Fyresale (Aug 19, 2014)

The new jumpscare horror that's got all of YouTube pissing themselves in fright.

Playing it for myself, I found out that it IS actually kinda unnerving, but really only for the first couple times you have a go at it.
Anyone else tried this yet? 

[video=youtube;GS-VcKmK7Gc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS-VcKmK7Gc[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 19, 2014)

No, i first heard of it when i went on another furry site and there was a fuck tonne of r34 for it there.
Watched some gameplay and i dont get it, they creep towards you, then you shut the door, that it?


----------



## Fyresale (Aug 19, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> No, i first heard of it when i went on another furry site and there was a fuck tonne of r34 for it there.
> Watched some gameplay and i dont get it, they creep towards you, then you shut the door, that it?



Basically, yeah. There's a little strategy you have to adopt when you operate cameras, lights, etc, but once you have it down, it's kinda samey.
Bro Team Pill even played it and got a few laughs out of how basic it seemed. Think this game is only good for a few quick plays - maybe with friends - and that's all.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 19, 2014)

Well I looked the video OP linked.
Holy balls it looks boring. You just sit in a room, browse the cameras without a bigger meaning to it and then there's a sleezy jumpscare with sounds recorded with a potato.
I just hope people aren't paying for this


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2014)

I bought it and love it. Also I should note that the video doesn't really do the game justice, it's really on of those "you need to play it to get it" things.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> No, i first heard of it when i went on another furry site and there was a fuck tonne of r34 for it there.
> Watched some gameplay and i dont get it, they creep towards you, then you shut the door, that it?


That's because /v/'s faggotry and it's desire for Foxy's knot.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's because /v/'s faggotry and it's desire for Foxy's knot.



"Ha ha geddit? Guz Foxy's a robot and a knot is like a nut and dogs have knots on their cocks and we want to shove a dog's penis up our assholes...we're not gay furries though guize, come on."

I hate /v/.


----------



## pataku (Aug 21, 2014)

So it's a game where you look at cameras like Night Trap?


----------



## Hewge (Aug 21, 2014)

Just another dull Slenderman deal.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 21, 2014)

I heard about this game. I'm sure the atmosphere is probably kind of scary, but I hate the designs for the antagonists. They look gross to me and its hard for me to find them scary what with all the childishness and color. I'll still give it a try because its the next popular thing, but it kind of annoys me that this of all the recent indie games got popular.


Imperial Impact said:


> That's because /v/'s faggotry and it's desire for Foxy's knot.


I think I first heard of this game via /v/.
Not sure why they're making such a big deal about it.


PastryOfApathy said:


> I hate /v/.


Shitposting killed some of my favorite threads there. (i wanna talk about Freedom Planet there without getting called a shill)
At least its possible to talk about video games no one's heard of there. There's always SOMEONE who's played a game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw something interesting.

It was a Lets Play of this, and it wasn't narrated by some obnoxious toolbag afraid of his shadow in the corner.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think the Fox is cute...


----------



## Gronix (Aug 23, 2014)

It's actually terrifying (for me at least) until you'll know exactly when you failed and it will happen. It's really the kind of experience you only get when you play it yourself


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 23, 2014)

couldn't the whole problem be solved if the guy just went to work in a fursuit?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 23, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> couldn't the whole problem be solved if the guy just went to work in a fursuit?


I actually said that myself in the comments when pewds did it a few days ago, i don't think anyone got what i was saying


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 24, 2014)

It's overrated and boring. Also, jumpscares are the cheapest kind of horror ever... It's not scary, it's just unsetteling.
I miss the times when scary games were actually scary. Like through atmosphere, surroundings, clever effects and so on.
But in this you can even see that the monsters are getting closer! A monster that you can see isn't scary. When you can see the monster it is just annoying because you know there is gonna be an unnecessarily loud soundeffect gonna play soon so you better take off your headphones in advance so you don't lose your hearing.

Slender also isn't scary.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 24, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> I think I first heard of this game via /v/.
> Not sure why they're making such a big deal about it.


They got the game for free.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> couldn't the whole problem be solved if the guy just went to work in a fursuit?


No.

Because they take human souls and put them into machines. That's why every time freddy pops out he has a yellow suit/machine for you.  


shadowsinhiding said:


> I actually said that myself in the comments when pewds did it a few days ago, i don't think anyone got what i was saying


Why would anyone would watch PDP?


PastryOfApathy said:


> "Ha ha geddit? Guz Foxy's a robot and a knot is like a nut and dogs have knots on their cocks and we want to shove a dog's penis up our assholes...we're not gay furries though guize, come on."
> 
> I hate /v/.


This is same awful board that worships bowser as a gay lord.


----------



## Tylenol (Aug 24, 2014)

cries
so many foxy memes right now


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because they take human souls and put them into machines. That's why every time freddy pops out he has a yellow suit/machine for you.



Actually no.
The mascots are searching for you because they believe you're an incomplete mascot. They shove your body into a mascot suit that crushes you to death (with the gears and shit).
This is why the mascots "smell" and why they seem to be leaking things from the eyes and mouths - the rotting bodies inside.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 24, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Actually no.
> The mascots are searching for you because they believe you're an incomplete mascot. They shove your body into a mascot suit that crushes you to death (with the gears and shit).
> This is why the mascots "smell" and why they seem to be leaking things from the eyes and mouths - the rotting bodies inside.


so a fursuit would still solve it right?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a fursuit would still solve it right?



Perhaps but i had a look at an image, you can kinda see the machinery on the inside on certain areas. They might notice your fursuit is too detailed ( becuase it doesn't look like they have any fur/feathers) and become suspicious. So it might work from a distance, maybe a small chance if your up close. While im here i may as well post this.  http://static.fjcdn.com/pictures/Fi...ve+Nights+at+Freddy’s+is+a_0e6300_5260400.png


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a fursuit would still solve it right?



probably lmfao


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so a fursuit would still solve it right?



They address that in one of the phone messages. Basically they would simply see you as a suit without an exoskeleton and force one into the suit with you inside it which is probably even worse.


----------



## Fiab (Aug 24, 2014)

Creepiest thing about this game is when 



Spoiler



the dude in pirate's cove escapes and when you're watching camera a2 how he comes bootin it down the hall.


. Other than that only real enjoyable thing about it is watch in others freak out over it.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 25, 2014)

Played it a bit last night. Got to night 3 and found my maker. Seriously messed up game. It's not really a scary environment or interaction with stuff as you basically sit in a box and wait for the creepy animatronic critters to come towards you. But it's the lack of stuff you can do that makes it a bit nerve-wracking. You basically focus on not using to much power but try and keep a clear view on things. Night 3 they start to progress toward you really quickly so you get really into it and then the jump scares start.

Well designed form of horror.

Edit: Oh and BTW






Best dating sim eva!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 25, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> They address that in one of the phone messages. Basically they would simply see you as a suit without an exoskeleton and force one into the suit with you inside it which is probably even worse.



Thats not it, the guy says if you play dead, they think your human self is a suit without an exoskeleton. There was no mentioning of a fursuit. And even if so, what if you were to move around, they would realise that there is something in the suit already, but as i said the suit might be giveaway since the animatronics suit appears different to a fursuit.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 25, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> Thats not it, the guy says if you play dead, they think your human self is a suit without an exoskeleton. There was no mentioning of a fursuit. And even if so, what if you were to move around, they would realise that there is something in the suit already, but as i said the suit might be giveaway since the animatronics suit appears different to a fursuit.



The point is it wouldn't work one way or the other.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2014)

I knew five nights was a dating sim. I figured it was a game about making sure no one get's in, except for your true love, foxy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I knew five nights was a dating sim. I figured it was a game about making sure no one get's in, except for your true love, foxy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> I knew five nights was a dating sim. I figured it was a game about making sure no one get's in, except for your true love, foxy.



Ughhh...


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

There was one comment thread on the Steam Train LP of this where a furry said that Foxy was indeed a fox, and guess what happened?
That's right, a hater crawled out of his pit with horrifically anti-furry comments. I fucking hate you, YouTube comment section.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 26, 2014)

Ninten said:


> There was one comment thread on the Steam Train LP of this where a furry said that Foxy was indeed a fox, and guess what happened?
> That's right, a hater crawled out of his pit with horrifically anti-furry comments. I fucking hate you, YouTube comment section.



thats neck beards for ya. Honestly though, people have to stop hating on a fandom this old. Its pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 26, 2014)

Ninten said:


> There was one comment thread on the Steam Train LP of this where a furry said that Foxy was indeed a fox, and guess what happened?
> That's right, a hater crawled out of his pit with horrifically anti-furry comments. I fucking hate you, YouTube comment section.



Wait furries still get mad at "anti-furry" Youtube comments? Is this what it's like to travel through time?


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2014)

The game gets very tedious at night 5 and looses some of it's edge. I'm struggling to pass this section without running out of power.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> thats neck beards for ya. Honestly though, people have to stop hating on a fandom this old. Its pretty weak if you ask me.


I'd stop being annoyed by them, but I'm kinda new to the fandom.
They never go away...


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> thats neck beards for ya. Honestly though, people have to stop hating on a fandom this old. Its pretty weak if you ask me.



People still hate on many things. Older and less strange things. No one really cares.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 27, 2014)

Someone on FA is making a porn version of it with an animatronic stripper...


----------



## Nikolinni (Aug 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Someone on FA is making a porn version of it with an animatronic stripper...



I need an Iron Savior now. 

"MANKIND TAKE A LOOK! TAKE A LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DOOOOOOOONE!!"

(Referencing this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cse2BL95CMo#t=69 )


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 28, 2014)

Come on, how can your sexual organs resist this kawaii-ass face?


----------



## wyrdette (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol "speed dating" Freddy just needs some lovin'


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 6, 2014)

there's a 5 nights at Freddy's ad on fa
Guess they know their audience


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 6, 2014)

Just heard about this recently. Looks really interesting, even if it isn't scary enough for ya, it does look quite challenging. Shutting the emergency door JUST at the right time. Checking the camera frequently, and trying not to waste to much power.


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 6, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> They address that in one of the phone messages. Basically they would simply see you as a suit without an exoskeleton and force one into the suit with you inside it which is probably even worse.


Just move around a little and hope they think there is already an exoskeleton inside.

*EDIT

*


shadowsinhiding said:


> And even if so, what if you were to move around, they would realise that there is something in the suit already, but as i said the suit might be giveaway since the animatronics suit appears different to a fursuit.


Didn't see this before I posted.


Well, pretty much what shadow and I said.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 6, 2014)

Accretion said:


> The game gets very tedious at night 5 and looses some of it's edge. I'm struggling to pass this section without running out of power.



My best advice is not to move the mouse....you can stay alive longer that way and if your lucky you might just survive...but honestly why couldn't they just buy a big cage for these guys at night?


----------



## Inpw (Sep 6, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> My best advice is not to move the mouse....you can stay alive longer that way and if your lucky you might just survive...but honestly why couldn't they just buy a big cage for these guys at night?



Because it's not fun that way.

Seriously guys... It's a freaking video game!


----------

